# Medicine cabinet height recommendation



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

does i have a mirror? need to be able to see yourself, and the ability to easily reach into it without strain...


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

KPDMinc said:


> does i have a mirror? need to be able to see yourself, and the ability to easily reach into it without strain...




Yeah there's a mirror. Where should my eyes be in the mirror? Like how many inches off the top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

jaketrades said:


> Yeah there's a mirror. Where should my eyes be in the mirror? Like how many inches off the top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say, your eyes at 6" above the center line, IMO....


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have heard it all. Height off the floor. height off the counter, distance from ceiling.
The right answer is what ever the wife thinks is right.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

How tall is the ceiling?

If the mirror is really 33" tall, there's a lot of margin for error where you hang it.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Nealtw said:


> I have heard it all. Height off the floor. height off the counter, distance from ceiling.
> The right answer is what ever the wife thinks is right.


i believe also that a wife's opinion overrides AHJ too, correct?!?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

KPDMinc said:


> i believe also that a wife's opinion overrides AHJ too, correct?!?


It is always better to fix her mistakes than your own. But doing everything twice is a pain.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is this a newly built addition, or a bathroom Reno ?

If a renovation, you may also be height constrained by the electrical box above the cabinet. 

You need to allow for the new light fixture that may have glass shades hanging lower than the electrical box.

I've seen the conflict between the medicine box and light fixture pop up numerous times when people change the medicine chest,light fixture, or both.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> Is this a newly built addition, or a bathroom Reno ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a new addition so I can put the electrical box wherever I want. 

I've read that hanging the lights to the sides of the mirror provide the best lighting with the least shadows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My mistake was too low. Made one to swing out and couldn't put any bottle in front of it. I couldn't teach the kids to store inside.:smile:


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Think I figured it all out using excel:

If I place the top of the 33" high cabinet at 77" the bottom of the cabinet will be at 44". The vanity height is 35" so the mirror will be 9" above it.

The center of the mirror will be 60.5". I'm 5'9" with a ~4" forehead so my eyes are at 65". That leaves 12" of mirror above my eyes and 21" below.

Now the lights should go at eye level to minimize shadows I've read. So I'll put them a little lower than 5'9" since women are more likely to care about shadows when doing their makeup. Let's say 5'5".

Thots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's nice to be able to reach most shelves without a stepping stool or really stretching. I'm 5'4". In regard to makeup, it's the type of lighting (bulbs) as well as the placement - causing shadows.


----------

